# Less popular ski areas



## TennesseeMatt (Jul 21, 2005)

So I'm heading back out to CO for a week of skiing in March and have skied at many of the large resort areas. This time I'm considering visiting some of the smaller lesser known areas such as Solivista and Eldora. Does this sound like a worthwhile thing to do, both from a money spent and good skiing point of view? I'll be staying in the Denver area, but may be willing to drive a little. Any suggestions on areas that fit this description?


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Eldora is great, they've had a strong snow season so far. Solvista is a waste of time unless you're a beginner. Check out Loveland and A-Basin near Denver. For a longer drive (~150 miles), check out Monarch (Salida) and Sunlight (Glenwood)--two kick-ass little mountains.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Definately try Loveland. They have something for everyone, minus the crowds and lift lines. Most travelers don't know about it, but it's a gem. Look for housing in Georgetown.

Sol Vista will be good if it's a family vacation and you prefer greens and easy blues, and don't want the family to get lost or separated on the slopes.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Monarch, Wolfie, Purg (in order of increasing distance)


----------



## robatnordic (Jul 1, 2005)

Definitely check out Sunlight. Fun mountain, small, friendly atmosphere, cheap good eats. Stay in Glenwood and soak in the springs each night. You will rediscover the way we skied 30 years ago.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

It's a VERY worthwhile thing to do. Another plug for A-basin and Monarch, both great mountains. The drive down to Monarch from Denver might be a little long (2.5hr. or so) but you won't be at a loss for scenery.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

A-Basin is THE place to be. And it's in its prime in March. I would rather ski there than any of the big popular resorts any day of the week. Monarch's great, too. Purgatory and SolVista are definately worth checking out too if you have extra time.

COUNT


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

didn't purgatory change it's name to durango mountain several years ago? or do people just still call it purgatory even though the name has changed?


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

rhm said:


> didn't purgatory change it's name to durango mountain several years ago? or do people just still call it purgatory even though the name has changed?


Yes. Even Purgatory still calls itself Purgatory. By the way, it is ~6-7 hours from Denver.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Purgatory; it's just too perfect a name. Skiing purg isn't heaven and it ain't hell. Somewhere inbetween. Their new 6-pack chair is sweeet on a big powder day, top to bottom laps on the front-side steeps. You can get 10k vert in before the bar opens.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Altho A basin in march is one of Colorado's best ski experience's. I am not sure it is getting away from the big guys as far as Crowds and Tourist. I love Powderhorn an mini Boat if you will not real steep but a ton of glades no Crowds and throw back to the 70's type feel. Eldora is nice and has the goods as far as snow this year. sj


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

im going to cast my vote in with Monarch.....its a bit far, but the quality of terrain, snow, employee friendliness and kick ass scenery is ALL top notch! i have had a Crested Butte season pass for like 12 years and this year I bought a monarch pass instead, and I will be doing this from now on!


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

If you are going to be staying in the Den. area, before you head anywhere other than eldora, loveland, sol vista or a-basin, decided if you want to spend your whole vacation driving or skiing! Eldora and loveland are closest.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*Eldora*

The nice thing about Eldora is you can ski until the lift shuts down, have a drink at the bar and then be Back in Boulder for a cruise on the mall and dinner by 6:00PM without any traffic hassles. If you have not done A-Basin it's worth the trip as well.


----------



## vardaddy (Jun 14, 2004)

If wolfcreek is getting snow head there. It is a 4 hour drive from denver but you can find places to stay in Pagosa Springs.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Wolf Creek is definately worth the trip if it's getting the goods and no one else is (which is frequently the case). I think it is perpetually snowing up on that pass. Anyway, if you're coming in from Denver stay in South Fork...east side of the pass. A little google work will find you a place on the cheap.

The terrain is variable and can flatten out fast so if you don't know where you're going getting stuck in DEEP pow is a definate possiblitly so be ready to swim. The far right side of the mountain (looking down from top) is serviced by the Alberta lift if I remember correctly...that's where you want to be. Great glades.


----------

